# sausages



## martyn c (Jan 29, 2017)

Thinking of having a go at making some sausages, gonna get the mincer attachment for our kenwood and the a  hand powered stuffer and see how it goes, any advice people ?


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 30, 2017)

Be aware of the cheap stuffers as they are not the good. They are more difficult to use as you have to crank the handle with one hand and handle the sausage with the other.

My personal preference would be to buy a decent electrical grinder with sausage attachment. It's far easier to use.


----------



## homeruk (Mar 27, 2017)

bit of a late reply..but if you get the mincer attachment for the kenwood chef it has a sausage stuffer with it too, had no problems with mine but did upgrade to the titanium chef with a bigger motor and is a different beast from the entry level white ones, but both will do the job

My avatar pic is a batch done with the white kenwood chef and 28mm sausage casings, the mincer attachment is also good for mincing and making pork mixture for pork pies, I never buy beef mince from the shop now always buy beef when its on offer in bulk and knock up my own mince and vac pac and freeze it..i know what goes in it this way!

if you do make sausages with it make sure all the attachment bits are freezer cold and chop you meat into cubes and freeze it for an hour before putting it through the mincer, makes all the difference


----------



## martyn c (Mar 28, 2017)

Homeruk

All advice is welcome, late into the feed or not, thanks, my manager (wife) has a Kenwood, I'll have to get her an Easter present ....


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 28, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> Homeruk
> 
> All advice is welcome, late into the feed or not, thanks, my manager (wife) has a Kenwood, I'll have to get her an Easter present ....  :banana_smiley:



I like buying those type of presents!


----------



## joel75 (Mar 29, 2017)

Something I have always wanted to have a try at doing, I like the idea of making some merguez...


----------



## wade (Mar 29, 2017)

I too have the Kenwood Titanium Chef that I use for the grinding. I did not get on with it as a sausage stuffer though and so I bought a Trespade horizontal stuffer which works well. I am sure that with practice the Kenwood stuffer would have been fine too but then I would not have had an excuse to buy a new gadget


----------

